

EC2 Mandatory Scheduled Reboot Instructions Are Confusing - gregholmberg
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=81291

======
gregholmberg
This afternoon, 30% of our instances got a never-before-seen "stopwatch" icon
in the web UI. This indicates that the instance must undergo scheduled
maintenance. We see a new tab with details and deadlines.

Our first mandatory reboot is due in a little over ten hours.

We have yet to receive any email from Amazon notifying us of the existence of
this new "feature".

edit: An EC2 user pastebinned a copy of an email from Amazon support that
provides additional detail regarding what must happen for each type of reboot:
system-reboot and instance-reboot.

<http://pastebin.com/VzNQDG37>

edit: To be fair, Amazon does mention the impending new features in the
official blog back in mid-November, saying that the new status items will
describe "action[s] that we must take on your instance".
[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/11/ec2-instance-status-
monit...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/11/ec2-instance-status-
monitoring.html)

